# My new friend



## thax (Aug 3, 2010)

This is my new friend, I got it 3 days ago.
I am guessing its about 3-4 months old and a male. If someone can help with the gender it would be nice.

My new tiel


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby you have.


----------



## thax (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the new addition


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my God, they are SO beautiful!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Very pretty cockatiel


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Your birds are very pretty


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

gender is next to impossible to tell by looks.... if its singing and carrying an actual tune id guess male... and 3-4 months is right, pink beak!


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

you cannot visually sex a pied. if the grey is still young, you need to wait for its molt wich is at the age of 6-9 months. male grey will have black tail, no dots on wings, and a yellow face, females will have yellow barred tail, grey face, and dots on wings.


----------

